# Las Vegas monorail



## DowneasterPassenger (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm going to try riding the monorail in Las Vegas this weekend.

Meeting a friend at the Wynn Hotel and Casino, which seems to be about 1/4 mile from the nearest monorail stop.

Which stop has the best/free parking?

How practical is it to walk to Wynn?

Any other tips/suggestions for getting the most out of the monorail?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 28, 2010)

The Vegas monorail is kinda slow (one moderately speedy stretch, between Convention Center and Harrah's/Imperial Palace) and clunky, in my view, but still fun to ride, albeit pretty expensive for what it is. Get a day pass if planning on a lot of riding. Parking at the Sahara end should be easy (not sure of the cost, if any, cuz I'm always on foot). Walking to the Wynn from the closest station (Harrah's/Imperial Palace) is indeed practical for most.

From the MGM Grand end it's a short walk on pedestrian bridges over the main drag (via either the Tropicana or New York New York) to Excalibur, where a free elevated tram (NOT a monorail) will take you to Mandalay Bay via Luxor.

Las Vegas Monorail


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jan 28, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> The Vegas monorail is kinda slow (one moderately speedy stretch, between Convention Center and Harrah's/Imperial Palace) and clunky, in my view, but still fun to ride, albeit pretty expensive for what it is. Get a day pass if planning on a lot of riding. Parking at the Sahara end should be easy (not sure of the cost, if any, cuz I'm always on foot). Walking to the Wynn from the closest station (Harrah's/Imperial Palace) is indeed practical for most.
> From the MGM Grand end it's a short walk on pedestrian bridges over the main drag (via either the Tropicana or New York New York) to Excalibur, where a free elevated tram (NOT a monorail) will take you to Mandalay Bay via Luxor.
> 
> Las Vegas Monorail


Thanks for all the useful info!

I am disappointed by the interactive map on the website. It's slow and painful and cluttered.

Does anyone know where I can find a simple map with the stations well marked?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 28, 2010)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> I am disappointed by the interactive map on the website. It's slow and painful and cluttered.


Kinda like the monorail itself. 

Maybe this map will help: Las Vegas Strip Map. Note that the Excalibur-Mandalay and Mirage-Treasure Island trams are called monorail routes, which they are not.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 28, 2010)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > The Vegas monorail is kinda slow (one moderately speedy stretch, between Convention Center and Harrah's/Imperial Palace) and clunky, in my view, but still fun to ride, albeit pretty expensive for what it is. Get a day pass if planning on a lot of riding. Parking at the Sahara end should be easy (not sure of the cost, if any, cuz I'm always on foot). Walking to the Wynn from the closest station (Harrah's/Imperial Palace) is indeed practical for most.
> ...


Aloha

The site also used to have a PDF printable one with fare options in addition to stations. For an incomplete system the LV monorail is fairly good. Would have been better if it went down the center of the strip, and must serve the Airport and Downtown transportation center. The original segment was between Bally's and The MGM Grand the original trains were from Disney Florida, the Mark III I seem to remember.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 28, 2010)

The stations for the Las Vegas monorail are generally located at the rear of the casinos and are quite a walk from the front entrances on the Strip. The Las Vegas Hilton has a well located station at the front of the hotel, near the former Star Trek attraction.

I think just about all the big casinos have free parking, even free valet parking.

The Vegas monorail is fun to ride, but it's expensive for what you get (it is a private enterprise and not a public transit agency) and the locations of the stations at the back of most of the casinos are inconvenient at best.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 28, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> The original segment was between Bally's and The MGM Grand the original trains were from Disney Florida, the Mark III I seem to remember.


One of those two things doesn't work. Either the original trains were from Disneyland in California, or the original trains had to be Mark IV's. Disney World never used Marc III trains. They started with the IV's and then graduated to the current Mark VI's.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 28, 2010)

AlanB said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > The original segment was between Bally's and The MGM Grand the original trains were from Disney Florida, the Mark III I seem to remember.
> ...


Aloha Alan

Then they were the Mark IV's. I spoke to the Vegas people on an early visit and commented about the look of the trains, and they seemed different from the CA trains. They confirmed they had purchased the first trains that had run in Florida, after the Florida upgrade. I have ridden all but the latest versions Mark VII new to Calif last year. Thought I would during the last gathering in SoCal, but time ran out. Will do it before this year ends.

Frankly what I can't understand is how few cities choose this type of system compared to cost of construction compared to the success of operation. Heck the Alweg trains have run how may miles, carrying so many passengers in the last 50 years, and only one stupid mistake


----------



## AlanB (Jan 29, 2010)

GG-1 said:


> Frankly what I can't understand is how few cities choose this type of system compared to cost of construction compared to the success of operation. Heck the Alweg trains have run how may miles, carrying so many passengers in the last 50 years, and only one stupid mistake


Alas, even though Walt intended the monorail to serve as a demonstration of something viable for the future transportation needs of cities, far too many people ended up equating monorails with amusement part rides. They don't see it as viable transportation, they see it as something you ride when going to an amusement park.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 29, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Alas, even though Walt intended the monorail to serve as a demonstration of something viable for the future transportation needs of cities, far too many people ended up equating monorails with amusement part rides. They don't see it as viable transportation, they see it as something you ride when going to an amusement park.


A quibble: I don't think folks see a monorail as something you ride when going TO an amusement park, but rather as something you ride AT an amusement park. Had Wally been more serious and/or visionary about the demonstration aspect he might have built - or lobbied for and supported - a monorail line from, say, L.A. Union Station TO his Tragic Kingdom, doing double duty as public transit and a theme park customer delivery system. That woulda been a REAL demonstration of monorail viability.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 29, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Alas, even though Walt intended the monorail to serve as a demonstration of something viable for the future transportation needs of cities, far too many people ended up equating monorails with amusement part rides. They don't see it as viable transportation, they see it as something you ride when going to an amusement park.
> ...


Aloha

When I worked in the Park, early 60's, Walt did try to extend a leg to LA. He was once quoted that he did not care if it went by "that other park", that even if they build the station no one would get off there. What killed the effort was the 2 counties wanted ownership after 7, and 10 years. Walt supposedly said he was ok with ownership going to the counties after recovered his investment.

In rethinking dates it was some time between 63 to 67 as that's when I was in college in Orange county.


----------



## sechs (Jan 30, 2010)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> I'm going to try riding the monorail in Las Vegas this weekend.
> Meeting a friend at the Wynn Hotel and Casino, which seems to be about 1/4 mile from the nearest monorail stop.
> 
> Which stop has the best/free parking?
> ...


Back on topic... unless you're going to/from either the Hilton or the convention center, I wouldn't suggest bothering with the monorail. It's expensive, and generally slow and inconvenient. Parking is free at all of the hotels, and the strip is walkable.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 30, 2010)

sechs said:


> SanJoaquinRider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to try riding the monorail in Las Vegas this weekend.
> ...


Aloha

I would like to know your description of "Walkable" Yes there ae good sidewalks, but some of the parking lots are a mile across. Some of the Convention centers are almost a mile under roof. I would also appreciate your definition of "generally slow". When 10,000 people are going to a facility at the same time people will be standing so it cannot accelerate so fast that people fall, whatever that speed is.

Yes its location is inconvenient, but that came about by the Hotel Corporations decisions. If it had run down the center of the strip, as it should have, in my opinion, Hotels that did not invest in the project would have benefited. Secondly Some of the hotels were concerned about their casino's and fancy fronts being blocked.

And remember the Taxis blocked much of the smart route, fearing loss of business. If just 100 people took the monorail from the Airport instead of a taxi the taxi's would loose about $700 per flight in & out of McCarrin Airport.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with what Eric said. I would not call the Strip walkable!

True there is a sidewalk all along the Strip. I would cross the Strip to go from MGM to New York, New York or from Bally's to Bellagio. However, if it's 110º (or if is is "only" 70º), I would not want to walk from Luxor to Treasure Island! 

I forget the length of the Strip, but IIRC from the southern most casino to the northern most casino is something like over 5 miles! And that doesn't include the downtown casinos - which are a few miles from the north end of the Strip!


----------



## sechs (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe you folks just need to get out more. I've gone from Mandalay Bay as far as Wynn without using a taxi or a bus or the monorail; that's only about two miles.

The distance from the MGM Grand to Harah's (which is as far as the monorail can get you before detouring to the Hilton) is about one and a quarter miles. Your average New Yorker walks further than that every day.

I will point out that downtown Las Vegas isn't on the strip; so, it's pretty misleading to imply that it has something to do with the walkability of the strip.

The strip, from Russell to Sahara is only about 4.1 miles, and none of it is actually *in* Las Vegas.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 31, 2010)

sechs said:


> Maybe you folks just need to get out more. I've gone from Mandalay Bay as far as Wynn without using a taxi or a bus or the monorail; that's only about two miles.
> The distance from the MGM Grand to Harah's (which is as far as the monorail can get you before detouring to the Hilton) is about one and a quarter miles. Your average New Yorker walks further than that every day.


Very true, but it is usually not over 100º in New York either!  I lived near LV from 1994 to 2000, and many times it was 110º-120º anytime between May and October!  I would not chose to walk 2-3 miles in that heat!


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jan 31, 2010)

OK here is my trip report from the Las Vegas monorail.

We boarded at the north end, at Sahara station. The first problem was parking. Sahara's self-service parking garage was closed for construction, and the only parking available there was Valet. Ironically there was a huge parking lot on the south side of the station, totally empty and closed. We decided to park in the Starbucks lot across the street.

My friend is a Nevada resident, so she was eligible to buy two monorail tickets for $1 each. Tourists pay $5 per ride or $15 for an all day pass. Now that is expensive public transportation! We first rode from Saraha to Harrah's/Imperial Palace. We both remarked that the ride seemed a bit bumpy.

We walked from Harrah's to Wynn, which was a reasonable walk. We cut through Harrah's casino over to the strip and walked up to Wynn, about 1/4 mile from the station.

After lunch we rode the remainder of the line down to MGM Grand, stopped there for a short time, then got back on and went back to our car at Sahara.

The views of the city and skyline are pretty good. I was glad to have a local friend with me who could point out all the sights.

I was struck by the station names, with the exception of Convention Center, being named after commercial entities. Most transit systems have stops named after neighborhoods or streets. It would be like the NYC Subway having stops with names like Macy's, Sak's, Waldorf-Astoria etc.

Another odd feature of the stop names, was that every announcement seemed like it was "Harrah's/Imperial Palace Las Vegas", "Las Vegas Convention Center", "Las Vegas Hilton"... Well, duh, what other city could I be in?

Speaking of announcements, they really give it to you. You get music, station announcements, monorail facts, nearby attractions, and advertising blared the whole way. I can imagine I would get tired of that soundtrack if I had to ride it every day.

Overall, a unique and memorable experience for someone who goes out of his way to ride all forms of public transit.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 31, 2010)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> I was struck by the station names, with the exception of Convention Center, being named after commercial entities. Most transit systems have stops named after neighborhoods or streets. It would be like the NYC Subway having stops with names like Macy's, Sak's, Waldorf-Astoria etc.


I have never ridden it, but many of the street names in LV are also the names of the casinos on that street! Such as Tropicana, Flamingo, Desert Inn, Sands, Sahara, etc...!


----------



## stlouielady (Jan 31, 2010)

And, of course, there are now streets named Dean Martin, Frank Sinatra, etc. When I lived there, those streets were there, but they were different names! The first time I went back after all the name changes, I was told to 'follow Dean Martin to the hotel'. I had no idea where I was going, until someone else told me 'the road used to be Industrial'; voila, no problem. Ah, memories...


----------



## Alice (Jan 31, 2010)

SanJoaquinRider said:


> My friend is a Nevada resident, so she was eligible to buy two monorail tickets for $1 each. Tourists pay $5 per ride or $15 for an all day pass.


What kind of documentation did your friend show to prove residency? This pricing system is like hotel taxes, soak the people who can't vote.


----------



## DowneasterPassenger (Jan 31, 2010)

Alice said:


> SanJoaquinRider said:
> 
> 
> > My friend is a Nevada resident, so she was eligible to buy two monorail tickets for $1 each. Tourists pay $5 per ride or $15 for an all day pass.
> ...


Nevada Driver's License or State ID card.


----------



## sechs (Feb 1, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I lived near LV from 1994 to 2000, and many times it was 110º-120º anytime between May and October!


It was also below freezing when I was there last month. 
Neither of these extremes is a big deal... unless, of course, your a wimp, as most of the people living there are. They just drive to the the hotel next door.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 12, 2011)

This L.A. Times story doesn't mention it, but with the impending closure of the Sahara hotel and casino the Las Vegas monorail loses the main reason for its northern passenger terminus...

Sahara hotel-casino in Las Vegas to close in May

As the article DOES say, there's not much else in the area:

"With the Sahara's closure, the Strip's north end will more closely resemble a recession-battered cul-de-sac rather than a top-notch tourist destination. Nearby sits the Fontainebleau hotel, a gleaming blue tower expected to stand unfinished for years; the carcass of Echelon, where construction stalled in 2008, and empty swaths where planned projects never broke ground."

The monorail track extends beyond the Sahara station in a U-shaped spur to a shed which houses the shops. Although I suppose passenger service could be truncated at the next stop down - the Hilton - I think trains would still have to continue to the Sahara for return trip switching.

EDIT: Video taken April, 2010: Vegas Monorail Track Switching, Departure at Sahara. "At Sahara station, north end of the line, three sections of monorail track pivot on a central point to switch this train to the right track for its southbound return to the MGM Grand."


----------



## steamtrain6868 (Mar 22, 2011)

Indianapolis also has a Monorail http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=Indianapolis%20Monorail&rlz=1R2ADFA_enUS337&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi that runs Between Methodist Hosptal and Purdue.


----------



## DET63 (Apr 5, 2011)

> My friend is a Nevada resident, so she was eligible to buy two monorail tickets for $1 each. Tourists pay $5 per ride or $15 for an all day pass. Now that is expensive public transportation!


According to the monorail's Website the one-day pass is $12.00.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 5, 2011)

To live in Las Vegas you'd have to be a fool. Present company not excepted.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 6, 2011)

steamtrain6868 said:


> Indianapolis also has a Monorail http://www.google.co...=og&sa=N&tab=wi that runs Between Methodist Hospital and Purdue.


It is NOT a monorail - it is a bi-track people mover. And it doesn't run to Purdue, which is 60 miles away. It runs between the IUPUI medical school and Methodist Hospital whichare 1.5 miles apart. The only good thing about it is its free to ride for anyone..


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 6, 2011)

Alice said:


> What kind of documentation did your friend show to prove residency? This pricing system is like hotel taxes, soak the people who can't vote.


The same can be said about many places too.

In RI, the state beaches charged IIRC $7 for RI residents for parking and $15 for out of state drivers. (It has gone up this year to I think $12/$30.) I think it's fair, because CT or MA voters did not purchase the beach or maintain the parking lot. What is not fair is a car rental tax or hotel tax of 10% to build a convention center/stadium/civic center/etc... in _____, which you will never have a reason to use!


----------



## alanh (May 1, 2011)

Las Vegas Monorail's survival in doubt



> The Las Vegas Monorail has filed a bankruptcy reorganization plan that would wipe out more than 90 percent of its $658.8 million debt but leaves hurdles to continued operation until the end of the decade.
> Investors with $451.5 million in senior bonds, which were sold in 2000 to purchase the original monorail and expand it to 3.9 miles, would exchange their holdings for three sets of IOUs totaling $44.5 million. Each set will have different terms.


Rest of the article here.


----------



## Anderson (May 1, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


...so if I get this straight, Walt would put up the money and then the counties would take it over? *grumbles* And people wonder why private investment doesn't flow into these projects.

I guess the shame, then, is that Walt didn't manage to set up something going to/from the Orlando Airport or train station (I'm saying "airport" first because of when Disney World got going...though I also wonder if Walt couldn't have "done a deal" of some sort with SAL to arrange a station on that side of town) in the Disney World master plan. At least in the case of the Florida project, Disney was going to be very much in the driver's seat on cutting deals (look what they did in getting Reedy Creek set aside)...much more than in the case of Disneyland (which was, in many ways, just another project out in southern CA).

Then again, there's a reason I made more than a few comments to friends calling the FL bullet train "Disney's Ghost".


----------



## Steve4031 (May 2, 2011)

What are the alternatives for getting up and down the strip if the someone wants to get to a location not served by the monorail.


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 2, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> What are the alternatives for getting up and down the strip if the someone wants to get to a location not served by the monorail.


There are City Busses but they are Very Slow and Very Crowded!! Also any kind of Vehicle (Rent Car/Limo?Taxi etc.) is Slower than Walking,the Traffic is terrible on the strip Day and Night!! (its a long way from one end to the other especially when it's 100+). If you walk watch out for the Porno Flyer Distributors, Hustlers and Beggars of all Types! Las Vegas is Great if youre Rich, it sucks when youre Broke or Poor! Winners didnt pay for the Taj Mahal Palaces and so Called "Free Comps" End Up Costing Much More thasn if you Pay for them Yourself! :excl: :excl: :excl: :help: :help: :help:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 2, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> What are the alternatives for getting up and down the strip if the someone wants to get to a location not served by the monorail.


A cab ride using back streets roughly parallel to the strip can be pretty quick and fairly inexpensive. Cabbies usually have to be instructed, cuz of course they'd like to sit in strip traffic and run up the meter.

Between Excalibur and Mandalay Bay, stopping at Luxor en route, there are free cable-driven trams (not to be confused with the monorail).


----------



## Anderson (May 3, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > What are the alternatives for getting up and down the strip if the someone wants to get to a location not served by the monorail.
> ...


Oh, but winners _did_ pay for them...through all of the suckers they drew in. As odd as it sounds, Vegas needs 10% of folks to win in order to get in the other 90% in to lose. They can't do business on _just_ losers (as much as they might like to)...they've got to have _someone_ win sooner or later to keep the losers around.


----------



## The Journalist (May 3, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> What are the alternatives for getting up and down the strip if the someone wants to get to a location not served by the monorail.


There's two bus services on the strip-the rather slow but reasonably functional double-decker "Deuce" service and the "Gold Line," formerly ACES, a well-implemented bus rapid transit service that only makes a few stops along the Strip. The Gold Line is probably the best way to get to the downtown area and Fremont Street from the Strip; if you plan on using the monorail in general take it to the Sahara station and the Gold Line stops right underneath the station, unlike the rest of the monorail which is in the back of everything and is unconnected to anything else. This also means you're avoiding using the bus on Las Vegas Blvd, where it can get held up. The buses are also way less crowded after Sahara. The Deuce and Gold Line use a proof of payment system; there's ticket vending machines at practically all the Gold Line stops. A 24 hour pass is $7. You will get fare-inspected on nearly every trip on the Strip.


----------

